# How many wear respirator when clearing bait (Etex/D2T)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just getting an idea how many think it's necessary to wear a respirator or lung protection when clearing their baits (use D2T and E-Tex)?
I haven't in the past but i plan to in the future. I'm not sure how bad the fumes are but the smell does get heavy if you are clearing a bunch of baits, i usually do about 6 at a time max.

Thanks in advance for your input,

MS


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

The respirator goes on before the compressor is turned on,both paint or clear applications.I only get one set of lungs.Figure I had better protect them


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

How would I smoke a Winston if I wore a respirator while I painted?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

ahhhhhh, cough, sputter, drool......what????


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

If you thin with acetone, I would recommend this.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

how bout an exhaust fan to the outdoors? even thinning with acetone sounds dangerous ,especially when there are winstons involved.you could hook one up to a dryer vent if your near the laundry area.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

When I used etex, my wife complained about the smell. When I switched to C&W it got better.

Michael


----------

